# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Зачем Кришне наше поклонение?

## Иван Л.

Кришна создал нас с одной целью - чтобы мы поклонялись ему. А зачем ему это наше поклонение?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Кришна "создал" нас (на самом деле мы всегда были) для любовного обмена. Просто пока эта любовь с нашей стороны не проявила свою спонтанную природу она имеет форму поклонения. То есть, поклонение является переходным моментом к фазе спонтанной и естественной любви. Ему нужно не поклонение, как таковое, а дух любви. Просто любовь должна иметь какую-то форму. И сейчас она имеет форму поклонения. Поклонение - это стакан, любовь - это вода. Просто воду удобнее пить из стакана.

----------


## Иван Л.

А зачем ему наша любовь?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> А зачем ему это наше поклонение?


если мы - "по образу и подобию", то, может, потому что Он Сам любит поклонятся? Ну, характер у Него такой, "таким уж уродился", такова уж Его натура - поклоняться. Ну а мы как потомки - унаследовали, несем в себе эту его черту. 

Или можно еще так ответить: 
ШБ 4.28.53 комм. Чтобы испытывать все возрастающее блаженство, Верховная Личность Бога проявляет Себя в формах, относящихся к разным категориям. В <Вараха-пуране> говорится, что один вид экспансий Господа - вишну-таттва (которую по-другому называют свамшей), а другой - пограничная энергия (вибхиннамша, или живое существо).

----------


## Иван Л.

Т.е. ему наша любовь нужна для удовольствия?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А зачем ему наша любовь?


Простите за личный вопрос: "Вы когда нибудь вкус любви пробовали?". Если да, то вопрос "зачем Ему наша любовь", должен отпасть. Потому что любовь - это вкус. А вкус - это то, чего всегда хочется. Живые существа - это часть полноты жизни Бога.

----------


## Иван Л.

> любовь - это вкус. А вкус - это то, чего всегда хочется



Человеку - да, но Бог ведь совершенен и ни в чём не нуждается.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Человеку - да, но Бог ведь совершенен и ни в чём не нуждается.


Вы пропустили последнюю фразу из моего предыдущего ответа. "Живые существа - это часть полноты жизни Бога". Вы говорите, что Он ни в чем не нуждается, подразумевая, что он в нас не нуждается. Но суть в том, что Он от нас неотделим. Мы - часть его совершенства. Иначе получается какая-то несуразница: Он нас сотворил, но при этом Он в нас не нуждается. Вот сравнение: Бог - это солнце, души - лучи солнца. Если ваш вопрос перенести на эту аналогию, то он звучит так: "Зачем солнцу нужны лучи?" Понимаете несуразность постановки вопроса? Солнце и лучи всегда существует вместе и не могут существовать друг без друга.

----------


## Иван Л.

То есть не было такого времени, когда нас не было. Мы, получается, вечно любили Бога, а он нас. До тех пор, пока почему то мы не перестали помнить об этом.
Я к чему? Насколько я понял любовь между нами и Богом - безначальна, не было такого времени, когда мы и он не любили друг друга? И нам нужно не приобрести какое-то новое качество (любовь к Богу), а вернуться в изначальное (безначальное) состояние взаимного обмена любовью между нами и им?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Кришна создал нас с одной целью - чтобы мы поклонялись ему. А зачем ему это наше поклонение?


Кришна не создал нас - душа не имеет начала. А мир этот не для поклонения Богу, а для реализации ложного эго. Кто сыт по горло этим, может задуматься о другом бытии. И обращение своего внимания к Богу - это шанс человека, а не Бога.
Искреннее отношение человека к Богу в этом мире совсем не обязательно примет форму стучания лбом об пол в храме по воскресеньям. :smilies:

----------


## Иван Л.

> мир этот не для поклонения Богу, а для реализации ложного эго


Как это? Поясните, пожалуйста.





> Искреннее отношение человека к Богу в этом мире совсем не обязательно примет форму стучания лбом об пол в храме по воскресеньям


А как тогда? Ведь Кришна говорил именно о поклонении Ему, если мне не изменяет память.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Как это? Поясните, пожалуйста.


в этом материальном мире почти все живые существа обмануты Майей, дживы считают собой не себя, а материальное тело, в котором находятся. И практически все заняты обереганием своего тела, накоплением, сном, едой и сексом - чем и бывают довольны, периодически.  :smilies: 




> А как тогда? Ведь Кришна говорил именно о поклонении Ему, если мне не изменяет память.


 встретил авраамическое понятие поклонения:

это _...действия сводятся к двум: к падению ниц и к целованию. То и другое имеют в культе особую свящ. форму, но они всегда связаны с непосредственным движением перед лицом Божиим твари, испытывающей либо панический страх, либо благоговейный восторг._

у меня есть предположение, что панический страх и благоговейный восторг перед Кришной не совсем уместен у преданного.

Просто когда говорят о поклонении, то почему-то всплывают в памяти стереотипы из Иудаизма или Христианства. 

Просто, поклон личности, тем более Господу, бывает искренним.

----------


## Иван Л.

> в этом материальном мире почти все живые существа обмануты Майей, дживы считают собой не себя, а материальное тело, в котором находятся. И практически все заняты обереганием своего тела, накоплением, сном, едой и сексом - чем и бывают довольны, периодически


Всё же ответьте, что Вы подразумеваете под реализацией ложного эго, как цели существования мира?

Ваша цитата: _"мир этот не для поклонения Богу, а для реализации ложного эго"_. Вот я и не пойму никак - что это за реализация ложного эго?

----------


## Natha

> Кришна "создал" нас (на самом деле мы всегда были) для любовного обмена.


 То есть, вы хотите сказать, чтобы объектом привязанности моего сознания стало мужское тело, обладающее смуглой кожей?
Скажу честно, мне не так уж важно, чтобы кто-то развивал привязанность к моему мужскому телу, хотя моё сознание и далеко от совершенства. Так неужели Высшая личность создаёт и поддерживает этот мир ради вот такой корыстной цели? Неужели она не черпает наслаждение в Себе?
А, может быть, люди, принимающие себя за тело, накладывают свои ограниченные представления на Высшую личность, принижая её до своего уровня понимания?
А может быть это всё Майа, необходимая для поддержания мира, морочает сознания телесных личностей идеей любви=привязанности, ну  чтобы мир существовал и колесо самсары исправно вращалось?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Всё же ответьте, что Вы подразумеваете под реализацией ложного эго, как цели существования мира?


 этот мир не имел бы смысла, был бы разрушен, если бы тут не было этого огромного количества "клиентов", желающих владеть чем-то в этом мире, этим наслаждаться. Это эгоизм обусловленных душ, которые не понимают, что все принадлежит Господу, нет ничего, чем они могли бы владеть. Это не цель этого мира, это его назначение. Как здание кинотеатра, например, где люди погружаются в "магию и иллюзию" кино.



> Ваша цитата: _"мир этот не для поклонения Богу, а для реализации ложного эго"_. Вот я и не пойму никак - что это за реализация ложного эго?


реализация ложного эго - исполнение эгоистических желаний. как-то так.

----------


## Иван Л.

А нельзя ли исполняя их служить Богу? Нельзя ли исполняя их любить его? Обязательно ли отказываться от удовольствий этого мира, чтобы угодить Богу?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> А нельзя ли исполняя их служить Богу? Нельзя ли исполняя их любить его? Обязательно ли отказываться от удовольствий этого мира, чтобы угодить Богу?


 так и нужно делать. в БГ это рекомендует Шри Кришна.
Важно искреннее отношение в Кришне(к Богу), внимание к Нему.

----------


## Иван Л.

Ну... наслаждаться отличным вином - нельзя...
красивой девушкой\юношей - нельзя...
вкусной отбивной - нельзя...
отличным футболом - нельзя..
ароматной трубочкой у камина - нельзя...
и т.д.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Ну... наслаждаться отличным вином - нельзя...
> красивой девушкой\юношей - нельзя...
> вкусной отбивной - нельзя...
> отличным футболом - нельзя..
> ароматной трубочкой у камина - нельзя...
> и т.д.


 дело не в наслаждении, а в том,
что наслаждаясь, мы забываем о Боге.
Результат - мы можем совсем забыть о Боге.
Результат - потерять(при неблагоприятных условиях) и тело, способное осознать связь с Богом, человеческое.
Человеческое тело уникально.

----------


## Иван Л.

Ну а если не забывать и наслаждаться всем этим?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Ну а если не забывать и наслаждаться всем этим?


это немного взаимоисключающие действия - наслаждаться самому и понимать истинное положение вещей(все принадлежит Богу). Поэтому:
 в "Бхагавад-гите" 9.27: "Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, какие бы аскезы и пожертвования не совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне "
Делать для Бога.

----------


## Иван Л.

Так вот я и спрашиваю, если всё это делать как подношение Ему...?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Так вот я и спрашиваю, если всё это делать как подношение Ему...?


 так и надо по идее.

----------


## Иван Л.

Так можно или нельзя?  :smilies:

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Так можно или нельзя?


 "Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, какие бы аскезы и пожертвования не совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне "

есть еще закон кармы, вот, поэтому не стоит делать преступления и пр.

----------


## Иван Л.

Тогда почему ИСККОН запрещает некоторые занятия (если их САМ КРИШНА разрешает делать при определенном условии)?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Тогда почему ИСККОН запрещает некоторые занятия (если их САМ КРИШНА разрешает делать при определенном условии)?


 интоксикации разум человека делают "мутным";
секс с чужой женой - ну понятно;
убийство животных также связано с законом кармы;
азарт также уводит внимание человека от Бога.

может меня поправят более сведующие вайшнавы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> То есть, вы хотите сказать, чтобы объектом привязанности моего сознания стало мужское тело, обладающее смуглой кожей?
> Скажу честно, мне не так уж важно, чтобы кто-то развивал привязанность к моему мужскому телу, хотя моё сознание и далеко от совершенства. Так неужели Высшая личность создаёт и поддерживает этот мир ради вот такой корыстной цели? Неужели она не черпает наслаждение в Себе?
> А, может быть, люди, принимающие себя за тело, накладывают свои ограниченные представления на Высшую личность, принижая её до своего уровня понимания?
> А может быть это всё Майа, необходимая для поддержания мира, морочает сознания телесных личностей идеей любви=привязанности, ну  чтобы мир существовал и колесо самсары исправно вращалось?


Если вы внимательно читаете книги Шрилы Прабхупады, то там все эти "неужели" и "может быть" очень подробно проясняются. Ваши выводы о корыстности Бога удивительны. Одно из Его достояний - совершенство отречения, которое состоит в том, что Он живет не для Себя, а для нас. И при этом мы - часть Него. И конечно же не стоит путать свое мужское тело с Его телом.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я к чему? Насколько я понял любовь между нами и Богом - безначальна, не было такого времени, когда мы и он не любили друг друга? И нам нужно не приобрести какое-то новое качество (любовь к Богу), а вернуться в изначальное (безначальное) состояние взаимного обмена любовью между нами и им?


Именно так. Прабхупада постоянно говорит, что нам нужно просто проснуться и вернуться к нашему изначальному положению слуги Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну... наслаждаться отличным вином - нельзя...
> красивой девушкой\юношей - нельзя...
> вкусной отбивной - нельзя...
> отличным футболом - нельзя..
> ароматной трубочкой у камина - нельзя...
> и т.д.


Сомнительные "наслаждения". Только пока человек в невежестве, он не имея альтернативы, считает это наслаждением.

Эти телесные наслаждения - практически уровень животного сознания. Причем если очень сильна тяга к этим наслаждениям, то такая личность получит животное тело в следующей жизни, ведь животное тело дает гораздо больше возможностей для телесных наслаждений и не накладывает той ответственности, которая ложится на человека.

Человеческая жизнь начинается с вопрошания об Абсолютной истины. До возникновения этого стремления к познанию Абсолютной Истины, человек только условно может называться человеком, Веды называют таких индивидуумов двипада пашу, двуногие животные. Для которых смысл жизни: пожирать куски трупа, спариваться, одурманивать себя вином, табаком, наркотиками. Это уровень невежества. Те, кто за всю свою человеческую жизнь не поднялся выше этого уровня воистину достойны жалости.

Стоит хотя бы немного ощутить высший духовный вкус, как все эти так называемые радости материальной жизни, теряют свою привлекательность. Но пока человеку не с чем сравнивать, конечно ему кажется, что нет ничего выше поедания зажаренного куска трупа, спаривания, пьянства и т.д.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну а если не забывать и наслаждаться всем этим?



Причина всех проблем и страданий вечных живых существ в этом мире как раз в том, что они пытаются наслаждаться независимо от Бога, то есть ставят себя в центр. В то время как, это нарушает гармонию: часть призвана служить целому, только в этом будет ее гармоничное состояние. Душа в своем изначальном состоянии разделяет счастье и наслаждение Бога, служа Ему. Это гармоничное и счастливое состояние души. Никакое другое состояние никогда не сделает душу полностью удовлетворенной и счастливой.  Как рыба не может быть счастлива без воды, так и душа никогда не будет счастлива без Бога, в забвении своих вечных отношений с Ним.

Кроме любви к Богу, все остальные состояния сознания, которые покрывают изначальное сознание души, являются лишь иллюзией.  Это временные роли, которые душа примеряет в этом мире иллюзии, который призван дать душам возможность попробовать быть без Бога. Ведь любовь невозможна без свободы, а свобода подразумевает возможность сделать неправильный выбор, в том числе.  В этом мире существует иллюзия отсутствия Бога ( хотя все сущее - Его энергии, и нет места, где нет Бога), здесь души пребывают в иллюзии, считая себя независимыми наслаждающимися.

----------


## Мария

Для Ивана 
кус из лекции Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа (жизнеутверждающий) :
Вопрос: В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" 4.1 написано, что просто служа Верховной личности Бога можно достичь религиозности, материального состояния, чувственного наслаждения и освобождения. О каком чувственном наслаждении говорится?
 ...-Нет, это четыре цели, которые преследует человек. Полноценный человек должен ставить перед собой цели дхармы, артхи, камы и мокши. Дхарма значит религиозность, артха значит материальное процветание или богатство, кама значит чувственное наслаждение и мокша значит освобождение. Сейчас, к сожалению, из этих четырех целей у людей остались только две – артха и кама. Но чтобы жизнь человека была полноценной – и ничего плохого в этом нет – но нужно следовать этим четырем целям так, чтобы все эти четыре цели у человека сохранялись. В Кама-сутре, которую наверняка все из вас, если не читали, то слышали, Ватсйайана Муни, который, междупрочим, был наиштика-брахмачари (у него была своя цель, почему он это сделал, но не важно), он пишет очень важную вещь: человек должен так (еще раз повторяю: должен наслаждаться - это хорошо) так, чтобы не становиться бедным. Потому что люди в этом мире наслаждаются в ущерб богатству. Он должен наслаждаться и быть богатым не в ущерб дхарме, тоесть, он должен уметь наслаждаться и жить счастливо в этом мире и процветать, иметь материальное богатство так, чтобы не страдала его дхарма или религиозные обязанности. Он должен заниматься дхармой или религией, наслаждаться и быть бопгатым так, чтобы не поставить под вопрос мокшу или освобождение. Ведическая цивилизация учит человека все эти четыре цели в своей жизни совмещать. Ведическая цивилизация не значит, что мы должны страдать, отрекаясь от всего. Нет. Махараджа Парикшит был богатым человеком и он жил, наслаждаясь. Когда нужно было, за 7 дней он там попостился немножко и вернулся обратно к Богу. Смысл ведической цивилизации не в том, чтобы сделать человека убогим уродом, а в том, чтобы дать ему возможность наслаждаться, жить в этом мире правильно. Это значит, в том числе наслаждаться, но так, чтобы моя дхарма не страдала и так, чтобы я не обеднел, я должен быть богатым, ничего в этом предосудительного нет, но при этом я должен помнить о том, что есть дхарма. Поэтому дхарма перечислена первой. Почему? Потому что дхарма - это фундамент для артхи, камы и мокши, для всего остального. Дхарма или религиозниость, принципы религии - это фундамент, на котором мы должны строить здание своей жизни так, чтобы все это было там нормально. Так что не волнуйтесь, все нормально. Я же говорю вам, что даже в брахмачари-ашраме можно наслаждаться. У нас там баня есть ...

----------


## Иван Л.

> Для Ивана 
> кус из лекции Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа (жизнеутверждающий) :
> Вопрос: В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" 4.1 написано, что просто служа Верховной личности Бога можно достичь религиозности, материального состояния, чувственного наслаждения и освобождения. О каком чувственном наслаждении говорится?
>  ...-Нет, это четыре цели, которые преследует человек. Полноценный человек должен ставить перед собой цели дхармы, артхи, камы и мокши. Дхарма значит религиозность, артха значит материальное процветание или богатство, кама значит чувственное наслаждение и мокша значит освобождение. Сейчас, к сожалению, из этих четырех целей у людей остались только две – артха и кама. Но чтобы жизнь человека была полноценной – и ничего плохого в этом нет – но нужно следовать этим четырем целям так, чтобы все эти четыре цели у человека сохранялись. В Кама-сутре, которую наверняка все из вас, если не читали, то слышали, Ватсйайана Муни, который, междупрочим, был наиштика-брахмачари (у него была своя цель, почему он это сделал, но не важно), он пишет очень важную вещь: человек должен так (еще раз повторяю: должен наслаждаться - это хорошо) так, чтобы не становиться бедным. Потому что люди в этом мире наслаждаются в ущерб богатству. Он должен наслаждаться и быть богатым не в ущерб дхарме, тоесть, он должен уметь наслаждаться и жить счастливо в этом мире и процветать, иметь материальное богатство так, чтобы не страдала его дхарма или религиозные обязанности. Он должен заниматься дхармой или религией, наслаждаться и быть бопгатым так, чтобы не поставить под вопрос мокшу или освобождение. Ведическая цивилизация учит человека все эти четыре цели в своей жизни совмещать. Ведическая цивилизация не значит, что мы должны страдать, отрекаясь от всего. Нет. Махараджа Парикшит был богатым человеком и он жил, наслаждаясь. Когда нужно было, за 7 дней он там попостился немножко и вернулся обратно к Богу. Смысл ведической цивилизации не в том, чтобы сделать человека убогим уродом, а в том, чтобы дать ему возможность наслаждаться, жить в этом мире правильно. Это значит, в том числе наслаждаться, но так, чтобы моя дхарма не страдала и так, чтобы я не обеднел, я должен быть богатым, ничего в этом предосудительного нет, но при этом я должен помнить о том, что есть дхарма. Поэтому дхарма перечислена первой. Почему? Потому что дхарма - это фундамент для артхи, камы и мокши, для всего остального. Дхарма или религиозниость, принципы религии - это фундамент, на котором мы должны строить здание своей жизни так, чтобы все это было там нормально. Так что не волнуйтесь, все нормально. Я же говорю вам, что даже в брахмачари-ашраме можно наслаждаться. У нас там баня есть ...


Великолепный ответ! Спасибо! Всегда уважал БВГМ! Не фанатичный подход. Очень Вам благодарен, спасибо!

----------


## Мария

на здоровье  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Для Ивана 
> Махараджа Парикшит был богатым человеком и он жил, наслаждаясь.


А как и чем он наслаждался, это известно?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А как и чем он наслаждался, это известно?


ШБ 1.16.1-3

 сута увача
 татах парикшид двиджа-варйа-шикшайа
махим маха-бхагаватах шашаса ха
 йатха хи сутйам абхиджата-ковидах
самадишан випра махад-гунас татха

 сутах увача - Сута Госвами сказал; татах - затем; парикшит - Махараджа Парикшит; двиджа-варйа - великие дваждырожденные брахманы; шикшайа - их наставлениями; махим - Землей; маха-бхагаватах - великий преданный; шашаса - правил; ха - в прошлом; йатха - как они говорили; хи - несомненно; сутйам - при рождении; абхиджата-ковидах - опытные астрологи во время рождения; самадишан - высказали свое мнение; випра - о брахманы; махат-гунах - великие качества; татха - верный этому.

 Сута Госвами сказал: О ученые брахманы, затем Махараджа Парикшит стал править миром как великий преданный Господа, следуя наставлениям лучших из дваждырожденных брахманов. Он правил, проявляя те замечательные качества, которые предсказали опытные астрологи при его рождении.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: При рождении Махараджи Парикшита опытные астрологи-брахманы предсказали некоторые из его качеств. И Махараджа Парикшит развил в себе все эти качества, став великим преданным Господа. Единственное действительно необходимое качество - преданность Господу. У того, кто обладает преданностью Господу, постепенно развиваются все положительные качества, которых можно только желать. Махараджа Парикшит был маха-бхагаватой - преданным первого класса, который не только сведущ в науке преданности, но также способен своими трансцендентными наставлениями сделать преданными других. Итак, Махараджа Парикшит был преданным первого класса, поэтому он советовался с великими мудрецами и учеными брахманами, которые, сверяясь с шастрами, могли давать ему советы по управлению государством. Такие великие цари обладали большим чувством ответственности, чем современные выборные главы правительств, потому что служили великим авторитетам, следуя их наставлениям, содержащимся в ведических писаниях. В то время не было нужды в непрактичных глупцах, которые каждый день утверждают по новому законопроекту, а затем, преследуя какие-либо свои цели, снова и снова по своей прихоти изменяют их. Правила и предписания уже были установлены такими великими мудрецами, как Ману, Йаджнавалкйа, Парашара и другими освобожденными душами, и эти законы действовали в любое время и в любом месте. Поэтому правила и предписания были универсальными и не имели недостатков. У царей, подобных Махарадже Парикшиту, были свои советы, и члены таких советов были либо великими мудрецами, либо первоклассными брахманами. Они не получали никакого жалованья и не нуждались в нем. Государство бесплатно получало самые лучшие советы. Сами эти мудрецы были сама-дарши, то есть одинаково относились ко всем: и к людям, и к животным. Они не могли дать царю совет защищать людей и убивать бедных животных. Члены царского совета не были глупцами или выборными представителя ми какого-то фиктивного правительства. Все они были осознавшими себя душами и в совершенстве знали, как принести счастье всем живым существам в государстве и в этой жизни, и в следующей. Их не привлекала гедонистическая философия типа «ешь, пей, веселись и наслаждайся». Они были философами в истинном смысле этого слова и хорошо понимали, в чем заключается миссия человеческой жизни. Исходя из этого, совет давал царю верные указания, а царь, или глава государства, сам будучи настоящим преданным Господа, ради процветания страны скрупулезно выполнял все их советы. Государство во времена Махараджи Йудхиштхиры или Махараджи Парикшита было истинным государством всеобщего благоденствия, так как в этом государстве все были счастливы: и люди, и животные. Махараджа Парикшит был идеальным царем всемирного государства всеобщего благоденствия.

 ТЕКСТ 2

 2


 са уттарасйа танайам
упайема ираватим
 джанамеджайадимш чатурас
тасйам утпадайат сутан

 сах - он; уттарасйа - царя Уттары; танайам - дочь; упайеме - женился; ираватим - Иравати; джанамеджайа-адин - во главе с Махараджей Джанамеджайей; чатурах - четверо; тасйам - в ней; утпадайат - зачал; сутан - сыновей.

 Царь Парикшит женился на дочери царя Уттары и стал отцом четырех сыновей, старшим из которых был Махараджа Джанамеджайа.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Махараджа Уттара был сыном Вираты и дядей Махараджи Парикшита по матери. Так как Иравати была дочерью Махараджи Уттары, она приходилась Махарадже Парикшиту двоюродной сестрой. Двоюродным братьям и сестрам позволялось вступать в брак, если они не принадлежали к одной готре, или семье. В ведической системе бракосочетания особое внимание уделялось готре (семье). Арджуна тоже женился на своей двоюродной сестре по матери - Субхадре.

 Джанамеджайа. Один из царей раджарши, знаменитый сын Махараджи Парикшита. Его мать звали Иравати или, по некоторым другим источникам, Мадравати. У Махараджи Джанамеджайи было два сына: Джнатаника и Шанкукарна. Он совершил несколько жертвоприношений в месте паломничества Курукшетре. Троих его младших братьев звали Шрутасена, Уграсена и Бхимасена Второй. Он вторгся в Такшалу (Аджанту), а также решил отомстить за несправедливое проклятье своего великого отца, Махараджи Парикшита. Он совершил великое жертвоприношение Сарпа-йаджну, намереваясь истребить весь змеиный род, в том числе такшаку, чей укус оказался смертельным для его отца. По просьбе многих влиятельных полубогов и мудрецов ему пришлось отказаться от своего решения истребить всех змей, но, несмотря на то что жертвоприношение было остановлено, все его участники остались довольны, так как он щедро наградил их. На этой церемонии присутствовал Махамуни Вйасадева и сам рассказал царю историю битвы на Курукшетре. Позже, по указанию Вйасадевы его ученик Ваишампайана поведал царю содержание «Махабхараты». Безвременная смерть отца очень опечалила его, и он жаждал вновь увидеть его. Он раскрыл свое желание великому мудрецу Вйасадеве, и тот исполнил его. Отец явился перед ним, и он с великим почтением и пышностью совершил обряд поклонения ему и Вйасадеве. Полностью удовлетворенный, он очень щедро одарил присутствовавших на жертвоприношении брахманов.

 ТЕКСТ 3

 3


 аджахарашва-медхамс трин
гангайам бхури-дакшинан
 шарадватам гурум критва
дева йатракши-гочарах

 аджахара - совершил; ашва-медхан - жертвоприношение коня; трин - три; гангайам - берег Ганги; бхури - достаточно; дакшинан - вознаграждение; шарадватам - Крипачарйу; гурум - духовным учителем; критва - избрав; девах - полубоги; йатра - где; акши - глаза; гочарах - в поле зрения.

 Избрав Крипачарйу своим духовным учителем, Махараджа Парикшит совершил на берегу Ганги три жертвоприношения коня. Все, кто присутствовал на них, были достойно награждены. На этих жертвоприношениях даже простой человек мог видеть полубогов.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Из этого стиха явствует, что для обитателей высших планет межпланетное путешествие не представляет трудностей. Во многих местах «Бхагаватам» мы видим, что полубоги с райских планет посещали Землю, чтобы присутствовать на жертвоприношениях, совершаемых влиятельными царями и императорами. Отсюда также явствует, что во время проведения церемонии жертвоприношения коня, устроенного Махараджей Парикшитом, даже обыкновенный человек благодаря жертвенной церемонии мог видеть полубогов с других планет. Как правило, обыкновенный человек не в состоянии видеть ни полубогов, ни Господа. Но как Господь по Своей беспричинной милости нисходит, чтобы простые люди могли увидеть Его, так и полубоги по своей милости иногда являют себя взору простых людей. Как правило, жители Земли не могут видеть небесных существ невооруженным глазом, но под влиянием Махараджи Парикшита полубоги соглашались стать видимыми. Во время таких жертвоприношений цари щедро раздавали богатство, подобно облакам, проливающим дожди. Облако - это не что иное, как преображенная вода, или, иначе говоря, воды земли превращаются в облака. Так и милостыня, раздаваемая царями на таких жертвоприношениях, - не что иное, как иная форма налогов, взимаемых царями с подданных. Но подобно обильным дождям, которые кажутся даже более щедрыми, чем необходимо, милостыня, раздаваемая такими царями, тоже кажется более щедрой, чем это необходимо их подданым. И довольные подданные никогда не восстанавливали общественное мнение против царя, поэтому не было нужды в смене монархического строя.

 Даже такой царь, как Махараджа Парикшит, нуждался в руководстве духовного учителя. Без такого руководства невозможно прогрессировать в духовной жизни. Духовный учитель должен быть настоящим, и тот, кто хочет достичь самоосознания и добиться подлинного успеха, должен обратиться к такому истинному духовному учителю и принять его покровительство.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Еще о Махарадже Парикшите:

ШБ 1.12.17

 17


 тасман намна вишну-рата
ити локе бхавишйати
 на сандехо маха-бхага
маха-бхагавато махан

 тасмат - поэтому; намна - по имени; вишну-ратах - хранимый Вишну, Личностью Бога; ити - так; локе - на всех планетах; бхавишйати - станет хорошо известен; на - нет; сандехах - сомнений; маха-бхага - счастливейший; маха-бхагаватах - превосходный преданный Господа; махан - обладающий всеми положительными качествами.

 По этой причине ребенок будет известен во всем мире как тот, кого защищает сам Верховный Господь. О самый счастливый из людей, нет сомнений, что этот ребенок станет совершенным преданным, обладающим всеми хорошими качествами.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь защищает все живые существа, так как Он - их верховный предводитель. Ведические гимны подтверждают, что Господь - Верховная Личность среди прочих личностей. Разница между ними в том, что одно из этих живых существ, Личность Бога, обеспечивает всем остальные живые существа, и поняв Его можно обрести вечный мир («Катха-упанишад»). Он защищает и поддерживает разные виды живых существ посредством Своих многообразных энергий. Что же касается Его беспримесных преданных, то их Он защищает Сам лично. Следовательно, Махараджа Парикшит находился под Его защитой с момента своего появления во чреве матери. И то, что Господь особо защищал его, неоспоримо свидетельствовало о том, что ребенок будет высочайшим преданным Господа, наделенным всеми хорошими качествами. Существует три класса преданных Господа: маха-бхагавата, мадхйама-адхикари и каништха-адхикари. Те, кто приходит в храм Господа и почтительно склоняется перед Божеством, не обладая при этом достаточными знаниями в теологии, а вследствие этого, и уважением к преданным Господа, называются преданными-материалистами, или каништха-адхикари (преданными третьего класса). Преданные, развившие в себе стремление к истинному служению Господу, которые дружат только с равными им преданными, оказывают милость неофитам и избегают атеистов, называются преданными второго класса. Те же, кто видит, что все от Господа, во всем видит Господа и все - связанным с Ним, так что в поле их зрения не остается ничего, кроме Господа, называются маха-бхагаватами, преданными первого класса. Такие преданные Господа первого класса совершенны во всех отношениях. Преданные, принадлежащие к любой из этих категорий, естественным образом приобретают все хорошие качества, а значит, такой маха-бхагавата, как Махараджа Парикшит, несомненно, совершенен во всех отношениях. И так как Махараджа Парикшит родился в семье Махараджи Йудхиштхиры, к нему обращаются здесь как к маха-бхаге, самому счастливому из людей. Семье, в которой родился маха-бхагавата, преданный первого класса, очень повезло, так как благодаря этому все члены семьи, ушедшие, нынешние и будущие, вплоть до сотого колена, по милости Господа, почитающего Своего возлюбленного преданного, получают освобождение. Таким образом, становясь чистым преданным Господа, человек приносит своей семье высшее благо.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Шриман Aniruddha das, правильно ли я понял из вашего ответа, что махараджа Парикшит наслаждался следующим:
1) правлением (ШБ 1.16.1)
2) семейной жизнью (ШБ 1.16.2)
3) жертвоприношениями коня и раздачей богатства (ШБ 1.16.3)
4) тем, что его защищает Сам Верховный Господь, своей преданностью Господу и своими хорошими качествами (ШБ 1.12.17)

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Шриман Aniruddha das, правильно ли я понял из вашего ответа, что махараджа Парикшит наслаждался следующим:
> 1) правлением (ШБ 1.16.1)
> 2) семейной жизнью (ШБ 1.16.2)
> 3) жертвоприношениями коня и раздачей богатства (ШБ 1.16.3)
> 4) тем, что его защищает Сам Верховный Господь, своей преданностью Господу и своими хорошими качествами (ШБ 1.12.17)


Да, в целом Вы уловили, о чем идет речь.  

Такие великие личности не наслаждаются подобно животноподобным "людям" современности. Такие великие люди испытывают счастье в саттве и шуддха-саттве.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Да, в целом Вы уловили, о чем идет речь.  
> Такие великие личности не наслаждаются подобно животноподобным "людям" современности. Такие великие люди испытывают счастье в саттве и шуддха-саттве.


Т.е. махараджа Парикшит не наслаждался ничем из ниже перечисленного, так?



> Ну... наслаждаться отличным вином - нельзя...
> красивой девушкой\юношей - нельзя...
> вкусной отбивной - нельзя...
> отличным футболом - нельзя..
> ароматной трубочкой у камина - нельзя...
> и т.д.

----------


## Мария

так  :smilies: 

разговор о том, что в мат.мире  вполне можно наслаждаться , не нужно всем сразу  в саньясу ломиться. Но делать это в гуне благости.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Доброго времени суток.

Возможно ошибаюсь, но попробую изложить что я понял из древних писАний :

Как стало понятно из Вед, данный мир создан для *эгоистичных животных наслаждений* - это один уровень развития.
Далее, когда Джива поймёт что счастье от этого - временное, мнимое - это уже будет показателем следующего уровня развития. 
Тогда она захочет искать лазейку от сего существования. - следующий ...
И если она приходит ко Всевышнему ещё в этом бренном мире - наслаждается жизнью в трансцендентном отношении с Кришной. - это Высший уровень :о)

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> так 
> 
> разговор о том, что в мат.мире  вполне можно наслаждаться , не нужно всем сразу  в саньясу ломиться. Но делать это в гуне благости.


Так-то так, но, вот, например, когда махараджа Парикшит охотился, - он наслаждался охотой или нет? Вообще, все удовольствия, перечисленные Иваном, не были запретными для кшатрия:
наслаждаться отличным вином - можно;
красивой девушкой - можно;
вкусной отбивной - можно;
отличным футболом - можно;
ароматной трубочкой у камина - насчёт этого не знаю.
Поэтому мне не совсем ясно, что имел в виду  ЕС Бхактивигьяна Госвами, приведя в пример конкретно махараджу Парикшита. То, что он, имея право, ничем из этого не наслаждался, или же наслаждался всё-таки? Ну, допустим, он не пил вино, не ел мяса. Но семейная жизнь была, охота была, управление государством было. Охота ведь не относится к занятиям в гуне благости. Наслаждался он ей или нет? Наслаждаться красотой своих жён - это животное наслаждение или нет?

----------


## Мария

Андрей Афанасьевич. я вам не скажу за всю Одессу. Но вообще Махарадж в других лекциях говорил, что наслаждаться нам в материальном мире дозволено в гуне благости.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Андрей Афанасьевич. я вам не скажу за всю Одессу. Но вообще Махарадж в других лекциях говорил, что наслаждаться нам в материальном мире дозволено в гуне благости.


Насколько я знаю,  дозволенные наслаждения различаются по варнам; грехи для брахманов и шудр разные. Кроме того, у разных варн разные сферы интересов: кшатрий наслаждается битвой, а брахману такого наслаждения даром не надо. Поэтому, если ЕС Бхактивигьяна махарадж говорит, что махараджа Парикшит наслаждался, хотелось бы уточнить, чем и как он наслаждался. В частности, наслаждался ли он охотой, может ли наслаждение охотой быть в гуне благости и т.д. Это с моей стороны не отвлечённый интерес, а очень даже практический: когда работа нравится -  правильно это или неправильно.

----------


## Иван Л.

Дополню: и вообще - что есть наслаждение для кшатрия?

----------


## Aniruddha das

В любом случае,  вы не кшатрии, и сейчас Кали-юга. В эту эпоху, те, кто хотят возродить свое изначальное духовное сознание, должны следовать методу, который дал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху.  В Кали-югу нет иного пути.

----------


## Мария

> Насколько я знаю,  дозволенные наслаждения различаются по варнам; грехи для брахманов и шудр разные. Кроме того, у разных варн разные сферы интересов: кшатрий наслаждается битвой, а брахману такого наслаждения даром не надо. Поэтому, если ЕС Бхактивигьяна махарадж говорит, что махараджа Парикшит наслаждался, хотелось бы уточнить, чем и как он наслаждался. В частности, наслаждался ли он охотой, может ли наслаждение охотой быть в гуне благости и т.д. Это с моей стороны не отвлечённый интерес, а очень даже практический: когда работа нравится -  правильно это или неправильно.


можно попробовать спросить у БГВМ при случае.

----------


## Иван Л.

> В любом случае,  вы не кшатрии


Но ведь и Вы не брахманы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Но ведь и Вы не брахманы.


Мы - вечные дживы - вечные слуги Кришны, и чтобы возродить свое изначальное духовное сознание, нужно повторять Харе Кришна Махамантру и избегать все, что порабощает сознание и привязывает его к материальной иллюзии. Поэтому рекомендуется следовать 4 принципам свободы: не есть мясо, рыбу, яйца, исключить алкоголь, наркотики, сигареты, исключить азартные игры, и избегать недозволенные половые отношения. 

Следование этим 4 принципам и повторение Маха Мантры очищает сознание от скверны материального невежества (заблуждений относительно своей природы, природы этого мира и природы Бога) и позволяет пробуждать изначальное духовное сознание.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада, Бхагавад-гита, Введение:

" Верховный Господь, Его духовная обитель и живые существа относятся к категории санатаны, и, когда Верховный Господь и живые существа общаются друг с другом в вечной обители, - это высшее совершенство жизни. Господь Кришна очень добр ко всем живым существам, потому что все они Его дети. В «Бхагавад-гите» Он провозглашает: сарва-йонишуБ ахам биджа-прадах пита -  «Я отец всех живых существ». Разумеется, на свете великое множество живых существ, и у каждого - своя карма, однако Господь говорит, что Он является отцом всех. Поэтому Господь нисходит на землю, чтобы призвать к Себе все падшие обусловленные души и привести их в вечную духовную обитель, где вечные живые существа смогут вернуться на свое вечное место и вечно общаться с Господом. Господь либо нисходит на землю Сам в различных воплощениях, либо посылает сюда Своих доверенных слуг, которые приходят как Его сыновья, спутники или ачарьи, чтобы освободить обусловленные души.

 Следовательно, понятие санатана-дхармы не относится к какой-то религиозной секте. Этим словом называют вечную деятельность вечных живых существ во взаимоотношениях с вечным Верховным Господом. Санатана-дхармой, как уже говорилось, называют вечные обязанности живого существа. Объясняя значение слова санатана, Шрипада Рамануджачарья говорил, что санатана -  это «то, что не имеет ни начала, ни конца». Поэтому когда мы говорим о санатана-дхарме, то, опираясь на авторитет Шрипады Рамануджачарьи, должны исходить из того, что у нее нет ни начала, ни конца.

 Значение слова «религия» несколько отличается от понятия санатана-дхармы. Слово «религия» несет в себе идею веры, а веру, как известно, можно сменить. Кто-то из нас сегодня может верить в один путь, а завтра перестать верить в него и начать верить во что-то другое. Между тем санатана-дхармой называют деятельность, которую невозможно поменять. К примеру, у воды нельзя отнять то, что она жидкая, так же как тепло нельзя отделить от огня. Aналогичным образом, у вечного живого существа нельзя отнять его вечную деятельность. Поэтому, говоря о санатана-дхарме, мы должны, опираясь на авторитет Шрипады Рамануджачарьи, исходить из того, что у нее нет ни начала, ни конца. То, что не имеет ни начала, ни конца, не может быть чем-то сектантским, ибо его невозможно ограничить никакими рамками. Те, кто сами являются членами какой-то секты, могут по ошибке считать санатана-дхарму сектой, однако, изучив этот вопрос достаточно глубоко и рассмотрев его с позиций современной науки, мы увидим, что санатана-дхарма - это обязанность всех людей в мире, а точнее, всех живых существ во вселенной.

 У любой веры, не относящейся к категории санатаны, можно обнаружить начало в анналах мировой истории, тогда как санатана-дхарма не имеет исторического начала, ибо вечно остается с живым существом. В авторитетных шастрах говорится, что живое существо никогда не рождается и не умирает. Живое существо вечно и неразрушимо, оно продолжает существовать и после гибели бренного материального тела. Объясняя понятие санатана-дхармы, мы должны попытаться понять смысл этого слова (иногда переводимого как «религия»), исходя из значения его санскритского корня. Дхармой называют качество, вечно присущее какому-то объекту. Известно, что тепло и свет являются атрибутами огня; огонь, лишенный тепла и света, - не огонь. Подобно этому, мы должны выявить существенное качество живого существа, неотделимое от него. Это качество должно быть вечно присуще живому существу. Оно-то и составляет его вечную религию.

 Когда Санатана Госвами спросил Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху о сварупе живого существа, Господь ответил, что сварупа, или изначальное положение живого существа, - служение Верховной Личности Бога. Проанализировав это утверждение Господа Чайтаньи, мы увидим, что каждое живое существо постоянно кому-нибудь служит. Одно живое существо всегда служит другим - по-разному, в разных качествах, получая от этого удовольствие. Животные служат людям, как слуги - хозяевам, A служит хозяину Б, Б служит хозяину В, который, в свою очередь, служит хозяину Г, и так далее. Мы видим, как служат друг другу друзья, как мать служит сыну, жена - мужу, муж - жене и так без конца. Продолжив это наблюдение, мы убедимся, что все без исключения живые существа кому-нибудь служат. Политики выносят на суд избирателей свои программы, стремясь убедить их в своей способности служить, а избиратели отдают им свои голоса в надежде на то, что политики будут хорошо служить обществу. Продавец служит покупателю, а рабочий - капиталисту. Капиталист служит семье, а семья служит государству. Таким образом, нет ни одного живого существа, которое бы не служило другим, и можно с уверенностью заключить, что служение является вечным атрибутом и вечной религией всех живых существ.

 Тем не менее люди заявляют о своей принадлежности к той или иной вере, в зависимости от времени, места и обстоятельств, и потому объявляют себя индусами, мусульманами, христианами, буддистами или членами какой-нибудь другой секты. Все эти названия не имеют отношения к санатана-дхарме. Индус, сменив веру, может стать мусульманином, мусульманин - индусом, а христианин - кем-то еще. Но при любых обстоятельствах смена веры никак не сказывается на вечной деятельности живого существа в служении другим. Кем бы мы ни были - индусами, мусульманами или христианами, - мы всегда кому-нибудь служим. Таким образом, объявляя себя приверженцем той или иной веры, человек говорит не о санатана-дхарме. Санатана-дхармой каждого является служение.

 В действительности все мы связаны с Верховным Господом отношениями служения. Верховный Господь - высший наслаждающийся, а мы, живые существа, - Его слуги. Мы созданы для того, чтобы доставлять Ему наслаждение, и, принимая участие в вечных наслаждениях Господа, мы сами обретаем истинное счастье. Другого способа стать счастливыми не существует. Мы не можем быть счастливы сами по себе, точно так же как ни одна часть нашего тела не может быть счастливой, не сотрудничая с желудком. Живое существо не способно испытывать счастье, если не занимается трансцендентным любовным служением Верховному Господу.

 «Бхагавад-гита» отвергает идею поклонения различным полубогам и служения им. В двадцатом стихе седьмой главы «Бхагавад-гиты», в частности, говорится:

камаис тайс таир хрита-джнанах
прападйанте 'нйа-деватах
там там нийамам астхайа
пракритйа нийатах свайа

 «Те же, у кого материальные желания отняли разум, принимают покровительство полубогов и поклоняются им, следуя предписаниям, близким природе этих людей». Здесь ясно сказано, что людьми, которые, вместо того чтобы поклоняться Верховному Господу Кришне, обращаются к полубогам, движет вожделение. Называя Господа Кришной, мы употребляем Его имя не в каком-то сектантском значении. Санскритское слово кришна означает «высшее наслаждение», и священные писания подтверждают, что Верховный Господь является источником, или средоточием, всего наслаждения. Каждый из нас жаждет наслаждений. Ананда-майо 'бхйасат (Веданта-сутра, 1.1.12). Живые существа, подобно Господу, обладают полным сознанием и стремятся к счастью. Господь постоянно пребывает в блаженстве, и, если живые существа восстановят свою связь с Господом, будут сотрудничать с Ним и искать Его общества, они также станут счастливыми".

----------


## Мария

> Насколько я знаю,  дозволенные наслаждения различаются по варнам; грехи для брахманов и шудр разные. Кроме того, у разных варн разные сферы интересов: кшатрий наслаждается битвой, а брахману такого наслаждения даром не надо. Поэтому, если ЕС Бхактивигьяна махарадж говорит, что махараджа Парикшит наслаждался, хотелось бы уточнить, чем и как он наслаждался. В частности, наслаждался ли он охотой, может ли наслаждение охотой быть в гуне благости и т.д. Это с моей стороны не отвлечённый интерес, а очень даже практический: когда работа нравится -  правильно это или неправильно.


да. вроде. считается. что мы все сейчас-шудры. Но. в одной из лекций Госвами Махарадж говорил, что наших олигархов можно условно причислить к кшатриям. потому как они оказывают непосредственное влияние на власть.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В любом случае,  вы не кшатрии, и сейчас Кали-юга. В эту эпоху, те, кто хотят возродить свое изначальное духовное сознание, должны следовать методу, который дал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху.  В Кали-югу нет иного пути.


Тут уместна следующая цитата:



> Далее Рай предложил отречься от варнашрама-дхармы и встать на путь преданного
> служения. Господь не одобрил и этого предложения, указав, что человеку не
> следует резко менять свое положение, потому что это может не принести желаемого
> результата.
> 
>  После этого Рай предположил, что достижение духовного осознания, свободного от
> материальной концепции жизни, - это высшее, чего может добиться живое существо.
> Господь отверг и это, так как под предлогом такого духовного осознания
> недобросовестные люди уже наломали много дров. Следовательно, это невозможно
> ...


Поскольку Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху не одобряет отречение от варнашрама-дхармы, выражение "ну вы же не кшатрии" не авторитетно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Поймите, современное общество - общество млечх и яванов, с точки зрения Ведических стандартов. Существует в нем конечно условное деление на 4 уклада: учителей, управленцев и воинов, торговцев и рабочих, но по сути своей все они - млечхи и яваны, то есть люди вне варн. Просто в обществе всегда будет существовать разделение на эти функции, иначе общество не сможет существовать. но нынешние "кшатрии" или брахманы" - это лишь жалкая пародия на кшатриев и брахманов Ведических времен. Сейчас по сути своей все люди - ниже шудр Ведического времени.  Поэтому совершенно бессмысленно оперировать реалиями прошлых эпох. Для Кали-юги даны совершенно четкие наставления - учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Надо принять его, и тогда можно духовно развиваться. А пустые рассуждения про то, что было разрешено кшатриям в прошлые эпохи, вряд ли как-то помогут вам. Это будет лишь попыткой оправдать свои слабости и привязанности к мясу, сексу и пьянству. Вот и все. Не более, чем обман.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Поймите, современное общество - общество млечх и яванов, с точки зрения Ведических стандартов. Существует в нем конечно условное деление на 4 уклада: учителей, управленцев и воинов, торговцев и рабочих, но по сути своей все они - млечхи и яваны, то есть люди вне варн. Просто в обществе всегда будет существовать разделение на эти функции, иначе общество не сможет существовать. но нынешние "кшатрии" или брахманы" - это лишь жалкая пародия на кшатриев и брахманов Ведических времен. Сейчас по сути своей все люди - ниже шудр Ведического времени.  Поэтому совершенно бессмысленно оперировать реалиями прошлых эпох. Для Кали-юги даны совершенно четкие наставления - учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Надо принять его, и тогда можно духовно развиваться. А пустые рассуждения про то, что было разрешено кшатриям в прошлые эпохи, вряд ли как-то помогут вам. Это будет лишь попыткой оправдать свои слабости и привязанности к мясу, сексу и пьянству. Вот и все. Не более, чем обман.


И вы поймите, о чём речь. По-вашему, ЕС Госвами махарадж "бессмысленно оперирует реалиями прошлых эпох" и призывает "к мясу, сексу и пьянству"? Так вот, речь идёт о том, как не высохнуть преждевременно в преданном служении, имитируя отречение, не свойственное млеччхам и яванам. А вы, похоже, предлагаете млеччхам и яванам быть святее махараджи Парикшита. Возможно ли это? Ещё раз подчеркну, что на регулирующие принципы никто не покушается.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Одно дело, когда идет описание реалий прошлого, а другое дело - наше положение и наша духовная практика в современных условиях. 

По милости Господа Чайтаньи сейчас млеччхам и яванам дается шанс обрести самое возвышенное - враджа-прему, то, что не было доступно даже в более праведные времена. Поэтому, вместо того, чтобы размышлять о том, как обстояли дела в прошлом, лучше заняться своей духовной жизнью в настоящем.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Одно дело, когда идет описание реалий прошлого, а другое дело - наше положение и наша духовная практика в современных условиях. 
> 
> По милости Господа Чайтаньи сейчас млеччхам и яванам дается шанс обрести самое возвышенное - враджа-прему, то, что не было доступно даже в более праведные времена. Поэтому, вместо того, чтобы размышлять о том, как обстояли дела в прошлом, лучше заняться своей духовной жизнью в настоящем.


Размышлять надо, как правильно воспользоваться милостью Господа Чайтаньи. Именно что в настоящем.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Размышлять надо, как правильно воспользоваться милостью Господа Чайтаньи. Именно что в настоящем.


И как Вам в этом поможет размышление о кшатриях прошлого?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> И как Вам в этом поможет размышление о кшатриях прошлого?


А что вас смущает? Пусть мы не кшатрии, но у нас своя гуна-карма, которую невозможно игнорировать, да и не нужно, как это объясняет ЕС Госвами махарадж. На примере кшатрия прошлого, но - для нас.

----------


## Мария

:smilies:  ой. да тут спор не на жизнь. а на смерть разгорелся

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А что вас смущает? Пусть мы не кшатрии, но у нас своя гуна-карма, которую невозможно игнорировать, да и не нужно, как это объясняет ЕС Госвами махарадж. На примере кшатрия прошлого, но - для нас.


Независимо от гуна-кармы, духовные стандарты одинаковы для всех: 4 регулирующих принципа и повторение минимум 16 кругов Махамантры на четках. Это минимальные духовные стандарты для всех тех, кто хочет духовно совершенствоваться в Кали-югу. Это минимальный стандарт для получения инициации у духовного учителя в ИСККОН. Это общие стандарты для всех, и для тех, кто мнит себя "кшатриями" и для тех, кто считает себя брахманом. 
Эти требования  - минимальная цена за то, чтобы получить возможность принять милость Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 

А так, конечно полезно медитировать на великих преданных прошлого, таких как Махараджа Парикшит. Только нужно прежде всего медитировать на его преданное служение, а не на то, что царям позволялось охотиться и т.д. 

Весь вопрос в акцентах. Как правило обусловленные люди Кали-юги, услышав о том, что кшатрии могли охотится или пить вино и т.д. очень радуются этому, и используют эту информацию, как оправдание своих греховных наклонностей. Поэтому такие рассуждения, если они способствуют оправданию слабостей и пороков, не приводят к духовному совершенствованию, а наоборот, служат причиной деградации. 
Вот, что я хотел отметить.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Так-то так, но, вот, например, когда махараджа Парикшит охотился, - он наслаждался охотой или нет?


Иногда царям- кшатриям рекомендуют охотиться в лесу на свирепых хищников, чтобы попрактиковаться в военном искусстве, но этого ни в коем случае нельзя делать ради собственного удовольствия: человеку запрещено убивать животных и питаться их плотью (ШБ 4.26.4к)

Итак, махараджа Парикшит охотой не наслаждался. Поэтому под вопросом его наслаждение управлением и семейной жизнью. Чем и как конкретно наслаждался махараджа Парикшит - остаётся невыясненным.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Они Оба мягко говоря неодобрительно отозвались о варнашрама-дхарме, причём во время диалоги Они Оба "проехались" по ней аж несколько раз. 
> ...
> Дальше я цитировать не буду...


Дальше, в стихе 68 Господь Чайтанья одобряет варнашраму.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Он, скорее, просто делает уступку и говорит, что бхакты могут жить в любой системе варны и ашрама. При этом Он фактически говорит о шуддха-бхактах.


Не совсем так. В 8.67 речь идёт о преданных, которые слушают о Кришне от шуддха-бхакт, при этом не оставляя свои обязанности в варнашраме.  Шрила Прабхупада поясняет этот момент так (в фрагменте, который я приводил раньше) :
...человеку не следует резко менять свое положение, потому что это может не принести желаемого
 результата.

 После этого Рай предположил, что достижение духовного осознания, свободного от
 материальной концепции жизни, - это высшее, чего может добиться живое существо.
 Господь отверг и это, так как под предлогом такого духовного осознания
 недобросовестные люди уже наломали много дров. Следовательно, это невозможно
 осуществить сразу. Тогда Рай предложил искреннее общение с осознавшими себя
 душами и смиренное слушание трансцендентного послания, описывающего игры
 Личности Бога. Господь приветствовал это предложение.




> Это уступка один. 
> Вторая уступка заключается в том, что Верховный Господь Шри Кришна позволяет тем, у кого ещё сохраняются материальные желания, идти по пути варнашрама-дхармы, предполагая, что в будущем такие люди примут отречение.


Да, это уступки, а исполнение обязанностей в варнашраме используется для очищения.



> Если бы Златой Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху высказал одобрение варнашрама-дхармы, то тогда это противоречило бы стиху 18.66 "Шри Бхагавад-Гиты", который будет цитироваться ниже.


В 8.68 Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху не говорит буквально "я это одобряю", но Он говорит: "Это правильно".



> Но према-дхана фактически несовместима с варнашрамой.


Это точно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Но према-дхана фактически несовместима с варнашрамой.


И все же Господь Чайтанйа принял саннйасу (аспект варнашрамы) и строго ей следовал. Он даже покарал младшего Харидаса за мельчайшее отклонение от принципов саннйасы. Варнашарама нужна для общественного порядка и позволяет большинству людей постепенно изживать свои материальные желания и при этом  духовно прогрессировать. Это правритти-марг - путь большинства людей. Если им просто поставить Прему в качестве цели и не рассказать о пути (как прямом - нивритти, так и косвенном - правритти), то цель окажется практически недостижимой. По меньшей мере для большинства. Не стоит противопоставлять варнашраму и прему. Это понятия из разных семантических рядов. Према - это цель, а варнашрама - один из вспомогательных методов. Однака все это уже изрядное отклонение от темы...

----------


## madhusudana das

> Великолепный ответ! Спасибо! Всегда уважал БВГМ! Не фанатичный подход. Очень Вам благодарен*,* спасибо!


В наше время, кали-югу, в полной мере, ведам можно следовать через наставления святых людей, как Шрила Прабхупада и на сегодняшний день, Его учеников, и других старших Его приемников.
   В противном случае, это будет очередным изищрённым чувственным удовольствием и неприведёт к вышеупомянутым целям.

----------


## madhusudana das

Так как, ведическая культура настоко обширна, что в былые времина изучению вед уделяли первые 25 лет жизни, прежде чем подойти к этому практически. И то, каждый изучал ту часть к которой Он был склонен по природе (варна-ашрама).

----------

